# Debate user Doom and Gloom about the blackpill



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (May 7, 2021)

500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 7, 2021)

Take the noose pill.


----------



## Vince McMahon (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks alone make you a sexual object, rather than a human. Do you want to be viewed as a prospective long-term partner or a piece of meat?

Why are you niggers so determined to annoy every good-natured person who wants to help you?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (May 7, 2021)

Blackpill guy isn’t getting laid because he’s absolutely exhausting to talk to. Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.

Edgy fucker isn’t getting laid because he’s genuinely scary, and not in the moody and intriguing way.

Maybe you should try just not doing that guys, idk.


----------



## Meriasek (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


In the same way you can't really play chess against a pigeon.


----------



## Blatant hypocrite (May 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> People who black pill circlejerk don't really want help. They just want to make sure they don't have to change. Act in a way that causes justified alienation, then accuse others of alienating you - continue blackpill circlejerk. Repeat.
> 
> View attachment 2148565Being a whiny incel on the kiwi farms = having a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Where's my angry PM? Did I not make him mad enough?


Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


From the incel wiki itself:


Spoiler: Screenshots











Honestly these fuckers seem downright reasonable. Maybe my standards are getting skewed by dealing with idiots.



Update:
@Protistology was a good sport about it. Props to him.


----------



## Ku Klux Fan (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill


You can always try to "debate the blackpill," if you want to sound like a gay faggot. 


Doom and gloom said:


> or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Looks only get your foot in the door, maybe some action depending on the situation. Nothing else. You clearly have no understanding of women because if you did, you'd know that they value security over all else. Their biological imperative is to find a mate, who they can rely on to help them successfully start and raise a family. Obviously, there needs to be a spark, but simply being attractive does NOT tick that box. Are there women out there who choose shitty partners? Of course. There are plenty of men in the world who do the same. 

The fact that you place so much emphasis on looks tells me you bring no skills or value to the table, which is why women want nothing to do with you. That, and your retarded anime avatar.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


What is an incel and why don't you just have sex? It's super easy for everyone.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 7, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Just devoid of any warmth, hope or interests at all.


Now you're describing a corpse. I think I figured out why incels can't get laid!


----------



## Vi0l3t (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We already have you morons just cant read the room.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

Too busy having fun and talking to women for blackpills


----------



## Fools Idol (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Then fix the way you look.


----------



## Soynificent (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Grow a likable personality first and maybe a woman will fuck you.


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


I cant lie the thread was genuinely better when you weren't in it. At least @Protistology could form coherent sentences instead of spamming 'nigger' in response to getting btfo.


----------



## thismanlies (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


Kinda pointless to debate a believer. That’s why I like making fun of you guys.


----------



## High Tea (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


500+ pages of an incel coming to the thread every few days trying to explain their problems, a bunch of people who have gotten laid telling them to change everything about themselves to get laid or just pay for it; neither side is fully understood, no one is happy, nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race.  If that's not a blackpilling discussion, I don't know what is. 

It's a visual world.  The attractive get the rewards.  Humanity has always been that way, survival of the fittest.  Society has gotten rid of the obligations that would have provided partners for nearly everyone regardless of their attractiveness.  The focus has changed from having progeny to instant gratification.  People can be picky because there are no pressures to be otherwise.  Men can spend 50+ years looking for what they want while women maybe have 20 tops.  I could go into how that drives women to find the best possible and latch on while men who might not appear to have a lot to offer but in actuality do, wait because women think there has to be someone better.  Unless society reverts, there is nothing but the blackpill.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 7, 2021)

High Tea said:


> nor is anyone optimistic about the future of the human race


There's almost 8 billion of us fuckers running around causing mischief and strife. Humanity isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JaneThough (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


We're all too busy getting laid.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 7, 2021)

The hardest part of this thread is choosing between autistic and trash whenever someone starts bitching


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 7, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> 500+ pages and still no one can debate the blackpill or that looks are more important to men now who want a relationship.


 You already made your point. You are ugly and an asshole and will die alone.

You are never gonna find love so commit suicide, is probably for the best. I agree you are hopeless.


----------

